# Correcting leaning sonotube



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Needs to be removed and redone.
Most likely was not deep enough or was under sized.
Got a picture?
The post should not be in direct contact with the Sono tube. Needs to be setting on some form of post base for drainage.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

You are going to have to put a temporary beam along side of existing beam and jack it up to get the weight off existing beam to remove it. Once you remove the beam you can try to straighten the sonotube by what ever means you have. You will probably have to dig around it on the outside so you can push it out. Pour wet concrete or grout next to sonotube on inside or both sides so it doesn't lean again. Just my suggestion.


----------



## jfmartel (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll post picture later today. That particular beam is undersized vs the 3 other one but it's not supporting the same amount of weight. The 3 others are supporting the whole house and the extra one at front is support an extension of the roof. Even with snow/wind, the beam hasnt moved for many year.

Post are directly exposed to the sonotube and the drainage is an issue. Possible fix?

The last post is rotten and needs also to replaced. Is it possible to cut it, and put a new one under?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are able to move the sonotube, it is not deep enough. If it is deep enough, any effort sufficiently vigorous to make it plumb will crack it, and destroy its value. Either replace the sonotube complete, and make the new one deep enough, or live with it tilted.


----------



## jfmartel (Dec 7, 2013)

Pictures: 

http://1drv.ms/1p21SnM

http://1drv.ms/1p21SnM (sorry can't rotate that one...)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The Sonotube is what you pour the concrete into. What you have a problem with is a piling that has been allowed to move, due to improper prep before the pour. 

You will most likely have to lift and support the front and that side of the carport. Then remove the current Piling and prep a pad at the bottom, for a new piling.

They make Sonotubes with a foot on the bottom. I bet that if you dug down beside that piling. You will probably find out that it is not that far down into the ground.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Adding to what Greg said, the footing to go down past the frost line. Given your location I'm guessing the frost line is around 42" and it was that deep originally it would be tilting like that!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The piling could be broken from freeze/thaw just under the ground surface. If it was never reinforced, it may be that all that is keeping it there is gravity and the down-load. The piling needs to be totally removed and replaced.


----------



## jfmartel (Dec 7, 2013)

Alright looks like the job is going to be a little bit out of reach for my skill. I just had a quote for doing everything. At 900$, I won't even call any other company. The pilling will be removed and I'll have an helical metal post installed. That should not move.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jfmartel said:


> Alright looks like the job is going to be a little bit out of reach for my skill. I just had a quote for doing everything. At 900$, I won't even call any other company. The pilling will be removed and I'll have an helical metal post installed. That should not move.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Nothing is out of anyone's skill level or reach. As for a quote for $900. You were helping to fund someone's kids through school or their toys.

You get a couple of guys/gals that know how to do this. You can do it yourself for say $125 in parts and adult beverages.

My father had an issue with a garage that the sill plate on it had rotted out. Due to his spouse's ex husband had not built the garage properly. He borrowed my Bottle jack that I had, along with the support post to help allow him to raise that side.

It took him and his spouse's son and son's son a day to raise that side, remove the rotted member and replace with pressure treated lumbar.

Doing your's, you just need to support the front and that side while you dig down to push that pillar back up and then pour some concrete in the hole to brace it back in place. I would place some 1" or even 2" rebar against it in the ground, to keep it from moving. Then pour in the mix.

Do not undermine the pillar when you dig. You just need to straighten it back out and get some concrete in there to bring it back to true.

Can you post a full front shot and a side shot from inside that car port. If you have a smartphone or tablet with a camera. You can use the Diychatroom app to attach the "Actual Size" photo.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jfmartel said:


> Alright looks like the job is going to be a little bit out of reach for my skill. I just had a quote for doing everything. At 900$, I won't even call any other company. The pilling will be removed and I'll have an helical metal post installed. That should not move.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


 
Talk about overkill that would be it, did the contractor explain what he's going to do???, for $900.00 dollars, that little problem you have can be fixed for for much less than $50.00 dollars, if your willing to do the work.


Helical piers are only used for severe problems and yours is a very minor one, this guy is taking you to the cleaners.


----------



## jfmartel (Dec 7, 2013)

Canarywood1 said:


> Talk about overkill that would be it, did the contractor explain what he's going to do???, for $900.00 dollars, that little problem you have can be fixed for for much less than $50.00 dollars, if your willing to do the work.
> 
> 
> Helical piers are only used for severe problems and yours is a very minor one, this guy is taking you to the cleaners.


Well he's going to remove both rotten post, remove the front sonotube and install the helical post. I have also some of the carport siding to remove and reinstall.

The soil has a lot of clay, so yes the solution appears to be a little bit overkill, but I'm correcting a problem forever.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jfmartel said:


> Well he's going to remove both rotten post, remove the front sonotube and install the helical post. I have also some of the carport siding to remove and reinstall.
> 
> The soil has a lot of clay, so yes the solution appears to be a little bit overkill, but I'm correcting a problem forever.


 

It's more than a little bit of overkill, but it's your money, and the clay has nothing to do with it, he's selling you a bill of goods.


----------



## jfmartel (Dec 7, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> You get a couple of guys/gals that know how to do this. You can do it yourself for say $125 in parts and adult beverages.


That is my main problem. I don't know anyone that have the skills and tools to secure a post or to remove a sonotube. Replacing one should'nt be that hard but it's everything else the problem.



Anyway, I'd like to thank everyone that contributed to this thread.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jfmartel said:


> That is my main problem. I don't know anyone that have the skills and tools to secure a post or to remove a sonotube. Replacing one should'nt be that hard but it's everything else the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to thank everyone that contributed to this thread.


Again, it is not a Sonotube. It is a Pier or Pile, that we are talking about. A SonoTube is a tube made out of Cardboard, that you place into the hole to create the pier or piling.

We have described what you need to do, to correct. Either learn by asking. Or throw money away, paying someone that will come back halfway through the job asking you for more money.

Take the pictures and drawings of how you wish to correct this to your local Permit/Code office. The Building code officer will tell you what changes you may need to do, before they will allow you to do the job. If you are nice. They will work with you.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> Again, it is not a Sonotube. It is a Pier or Pile, that we are talking about. A SonoTube is a tube made out of Cardboard, that you place into the hole to create the pier or piling.
> 
> We have described what you need to do, to correct. Either learn by asking. Or throw money away, paying someone that will come back halfway through the job asking you for more money.
> 
> Take the pictures and drawings of how you wish to correct this to your local Permit/Code office. The Building code officer will tell you what changes you may need to do, before they will allow you to do the job. If you are nice. They will work with you.


Piers like that are called sonotubes. That is where sonotube's got there names.:wink:


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

A sonotube is the FORM that concrete is poured into, the result is a concrete pier, at least where I live. Don't believe It? Go to sonoco constructions website and see the pix. Ron


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Uh, no Robpo, that is incorrect. Sonotube is a trademarked name for a waxed cardboard tube used to place concrete, both in piers and to form columns. A pier is under the slab, a column is on top of the slab, FYI.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Just seein if you were payin attention.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Robpo said:


> *Piers like that are called sonotubes.* That is where sonotube's got there names.:wink:



*NONSENSE !!!*

The cardboard form is the "Sonotube". The concrete "thing" is a "pier".

The product > "Sonotube" is nothing more than the trade-name of a paper-concrete-forming-product manufactured by the *Sonoco* Construction Products Company. Hence the name: *Sono*-tube.

It is a tube, and, this tube is made by the Sonoco Company.

I hate it when people over the age of twenty-five still believe in the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy, seems they just don't get it sometimes.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Bud Cline said:


> *NONSENSE !!!*
> 
> The cardboard form is the "Sonotube". The concrete "thing" is a "pier".
> 
> ...


I guess the :wink: wasn't enough.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Robpo said:


> I guess the :wink: wasn't enough.


Nope!
You have to consider the reality that not everyone that comes to this place is playing with a full deck to begin with. When the same person keeps referring to the same thing using the wrong terms even after having been told the correct terms...then there may be a problem. There is a strong likelihood that that person also believes in the Tooth Fairy.

And...when someone insists on spending $900 to complete a $50 task there is something wrong somewhere.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I have found that the best advice to offer when you do not know something is silence.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey robpo, was having trouble with my ipad and it didn't show any smiley! Sorry. Can see it now. Ron


----------



## jfmartel (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoooaaa... 

First, thanks for calling me as someone who still believe in tooth fairy.

Second thing. I'm not a pro at DIY reno and sometimes you have to know your limit and the possible consequence if something goes wrong. In my case, if something goes wrong, it's 2 beam that supports the roof... And yes I'm doing maybe too much with the helical beam but the soil is not good and I'm correcting an issue forever. If the first "pier" weakened, why taking the risk of having a 2nd one to fail?

Third thing, iI didn't know that this forum was meant to insult less skilled people at DIY reno. You might want to check for another forum. You are in no way encouraging people to ask question with such an attitude.

Fourth, I know what a damn sonotube is. I bet you know what a Kleenex or Frigidaire is... same thing with the sonotube.

Thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Actually, he was not addressing you jfmartel, since he specifically addressed Robpo at the beginning of his post.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Also consider it's not uncommon for an unscrupulous contractor to fake the look of a piling by simply using just enough of a cut sonotube to stick into the ground.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> I have found that the best advice to offer when you do not know something is silence.


 
EXACTLY^^^^^^ So you guys that are jokeing there is no Eastrer Bunny or Tooth Fairy..... Well.. Just shut up.... You'll be sorry....at Easter when there is no roast bunny on the dinner table.



Best


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> EXACTLY^^^^^^ So you guys that are jokeing there is no Eastrer Bunny or Tooth Fairy..... Well.. Just shut up.... You'll be sorry....
> Best



I'm going to put a dollar under my pillow tonight and see if there is a tooth there when I wake up in the morning.:yes:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> I'm going to put a dollar under my pillow tonight and see if there is a tooth there when I wake up in the morning.:yes:


Hey, at my age.... that's a damn good idea:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hey, at my age.... that's a damn good idea:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I knowah, that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------

